# Bottle opener



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

So, for the past few months I've gone to the garage to get a beer, then found a wrench or pliers, or screwdriver to open it because there's no opener out there. Today I broke out the pallet wood and a few tools and made this for the garage wall. It is FAR from fine woodworking, but it's not supposed to be fine, it is, after all, pallet wood in a rustic environment.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

What are you drinking, that you would need a bottle opener? Because all of the glass beer and soda bottles are all screw top, as far as I know. No need of a bottle opener with one of those. 

But when I was young there were no screw tops, you buy a case of beer, you get a free opener. And if you lost the opener, no prob, we would pop them open on a car bumper, or car door hinge. They used to have them on key rings too.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Ken , I really like it 

Was wondering where you got the metal opener part ?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

After all that work you deserve a cold one.

HJ

Was probably Corona- no screw tops on those ..... or craft beer


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> After all that work you deserve a cold one.
> 
> HJ
> 
> Was probably Corona- no screw tops on those ..... or craft beer


I believe Pilsner is not a screw off top either


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Functional woodworking counts too Ken. I still remember when you also needed a "church key" to open a can of beer.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

JOAT said:


> What are you drinking, that you would need a bottle opener? Because all of the glass beer and soda bottles are all screw top, as far as I know. No need of a bottle opener with one of those.
> 
> But when I was young there were no screw tops, you buy a case of beer, you get a free opener. And if you lost the opener, no prob, we would pop them open on a car bumper, or car door hinge. They used to have them on key rings too.


Theo, some of the smaller micro breweries are not twist off. Some wine coolers and hard cider as well. 

Another place there ALWAYS used to be an opener like this one was in motel rooms. NOT any more!! SWMBO and I stayed at one, and I bought refreshments that needed an opener. Fortunately I had a pair of pliers in the car. Now there is always an opener in the glove box of the car for times like this.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Ken, that's a real nice addition to any garage. I was going to mount an opener to one of my shelf uprights.. never thought of a cap catcher.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I drink craft beers or Corona, all of the bottles require an opener. I will also home brew when I'm finally organized here, and for that I won't need an opener because I have a draft setup.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I bottle mine into 500ml plastic bottles with one-time plastic screw tops.
Anybody doesn't like that combo doesn't have to drink it...


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice work. Here's another woodworker's solution


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job...love the cap catch...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and rustic it is..
nicely made solution...

but why all the way out to the garage.. no strategically placed stashes throughout the house???


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm just too lazy to bottle, Dan.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

The beer fridge is in the garage, Stick. It's there because 2/3rds of one side will be my bar/gameroom at some point. That and the fact that I really have to want a beer to get up and go get one. That keeps me from drinking up my inventory too quickly.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I bottle mine into 500ml plastic bottles with one-time plastic screw tops.
> Anybody doesn't like that combo doesn't have to drink it...


OH, MY, GOD!:surprise:

Plastic instead of glass? How could you brew beer and then dump it into a plastic container?
@Stick486, that's it, the raids off...the beer is NICHE GUTT! Plastic, *PLASTIC*. He's ruined the taste, Stick. 

Now I'm just plain mad... 

On second thought, we need to go ahead with the raid and save Dan from drinking ruined beer. Instead of transport logistics we need to switch focus to ordinance.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I bottle mine into 500ml plastic bottles with one-time plastic screw tops.
> Anybody doesn't like that combo doesn't have to drink it...


:surprise:...I had this impression you were one of those "beer aficionado's"...

Salvation can still be had...with a bit of patience and some penance you will be back in the fold...

Have no fear...Bill and Stick are enroute to assist you in regaining your position... I think that's what "ordinance" means...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kklowell said:


> The beer fridge is in the garage, Stick. It's there because 2/3rds of one side will be my bar/gameroom at some point. That and the fact that I really have to want a beer to get up and go get one. That keeps me from drinking up my inventory too quickly.


teach the dog to '''fetch'''...


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I can't teach my dog to stay out of my chair...fetching might be a stretch.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kklowell said:


> I can't teach my dog to stay out of my chair...fetching might be a stretch.


he's keeping it warm for ya...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> OH, MY, GOD!:surprise:
> 
> Plastic instead of glass? How could you brew beer and then dump it into a plastic container?
> 
> ...


might be too far gone for a rescue...
write it off...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

"Plastic bottles" good thing he lives in an area where it rains most of the time or he keeps his stash in very dark places. Sunshine is only good for beer when you're sitting in the shade admiring the view and enjoying a cool one.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Even then you'll want your beer in the shade. 
On that subject, I have never understood why Corona is in a clear bottle. It is badly affected by light. So much so that a beer from a 6-pack in a glass front cooler in the store will taste very different (as in "awful") than one from a 12-pack. I made the mistake of buying a 6-pack once. I buy Corona beer because it's the one that my wife, who is from Puerto Rico, likes.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I believe Pilsner is not a screw off top either


Had a visitor from England recently. Sat a while with all drinking beer and having a gab. Most were having local brew, Laker, etc. with screw tops. Visitor interested in how easy screw tops were.
He next took a Heineken and before anyone could stop him he took the bottle and gave the top a big twist. Just about shredded his fingers. Heineken doesn't have screw tops.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"that's it, the raids off..."
-Bill
 That went surprisingly well!

Interesting how folks will spend big bucks for 'Spring Water', out of cheap plastic bottles , then get their knickers in a twist when beer is bottled in _better quality_ plastic containers.
_Also doesn't stop them from drinking out of ALUMINUM CANS!!!_


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Back on topic: bottle openers!
Another use for metal bottle caps is, nailed/screwed to a stick, they make great fish scalers.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cook the fish w/ the scales on and eat the meat out of the '''shell'''...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Back on topic: bottle openers!
> Another use for metal bottle caps is, nailed/screwed to a stick, they make great fish scalers.



My grandfather made those. Scaled many a perch with them.

HJ


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick; fish up here, you need a crew to carry one...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

section/slab it...
and those fish you are referring to are really air breathing mammals..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wait...what?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that too and this...

.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DaninVan

Real beer doesn't come in aluminum cans.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @DaninVan
> 
> Real beer doesn't come in aluminum cans.


casks...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @DaninVan
> 
> Real beer doesn't come in aluminum cans.


Dan does plastic...
this must be his too..

.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486


Good one! A reasonable fit.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope. SWMBO does the vino.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Nope. SWMBO does the vino.


that's the warden's ride???
*COOL!!*


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

JFPNCM said:


> @*DaninVan*
> 
> Real beer doesn't come in aluminum cans.


Watchu talken 'bout......Glass takes too long to cool down once you empty the Esky.....:laugh2:
There was no reply, but I believe you can get those openers on Ebay.....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Watchu talken 'bout......Glass takes too long to cool down once you empty the Esky.....:laugh2:
> There was no reply, but I believe you can get those openers on Ebay.....


Salt the ice for quicker cooling.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

liquid N²


----------

